# Buon BUNGA-BUNGA ...



## Sterminator (28 Ottobre 2010)

...a tutti....:mrgreen:
-------------------------------------------------------------------
*Ruby, le feste e il Cavaliere
"La mia verità sulle notti ad Arcore"*

*La minorenne marocchina fu  fermata per un furto, mentre era in Questura intervenne Palazzo Chigi:  "Rilasciatela, è la nipote di Mubarak". La ragazza racconta il rituale  del "bunga bunga", esclude di aver fatto sesso con il premier. Indagati  Lele Mora, Emilio Fede e Nicole Minetti*

_di PIERO COLAPRICO e GIUSEPPE D'AVANZO_





                             Silvio Berlusconi                         

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    MILANO - Alla questura di  Milano, nello stanzone del "Fotosegnalamento", c'è solo Ruby R.,  marocchina. Dire "solo" è un errore, perché Ruby è molto bella e non si  può non guardarla. Se ne sta sulla soglia, accanto alla porta, e attende  che i due agenti in camice bianco eseguano il loro lavoro, ma è come se  occupasse l'intera stanza. E' il 27 maggio di quest'anno, è passata la  mezzanotte e i poliziotti hanno già fatto una prova: la luce bianca,  accecante, funziona alla perfezione. La procedura è rigorosa, nei casi  in cui un minorenne straniero viene trovato senza documenti: finiti gli  accertamenti sull'identità, se non ha una casa o una famiglia, sarà  inviato, dopo aver informato la procura dei minori, in una comunità. È  quel che gli agenti si preparano a fare, perché Ruby ha diciassette anni  e sei mesi (è nata l'11 novembre del 1992) e all'indirizzo che ha dato,  in via V., non ha risposto nessuno. Era anche prevedibile: ci abita  un'amica che, dice Ruby, è una escort e se ne sta spesso in giro.  All'improvviso, il silenzio dello stanzone si rompe. Una voce si alza  nel corridoio. E, alquanto trafelata, appare una funzionaria. Chiudete  tutto e mandatela via!, è il suo ordine categorico. Gli agenti sono  stupiti. L'altra, la funzionaria, è costretta a ripetere: basta così, la  lasciamo andare, fuori c'è chi l'aspetta!

Non è che le cose vanno sempre in questo modo, in una questura. La ragazza non ha i documenti.     Per di più, il computer ha sputato la sua sentenza:  l'anno prima Ruby si è allontanata  -  era il maggio del 2009  -  da una  casa famiglia a Messina, dove vivono i suoi. Anche il motivo per cui è  finita in questura non è una bazzecola: è accusata di un furto che vale i  due stipendi mensili dei poliziotti.

Le cose sono andate così.  Qualche sera prima, una ragazza che ama la discoteca, Caterina P., va in  un locale con due amiche. Ballano sino a tardi. Quando lasciano il  "privé", si ritrovano insieme a Ruby R. e tutt'e quattro s'arrangiano a  casa di Caterina. La mattina dopo, mentre Ruby dorme come un sasso, o  così sembra, le tre amiche vanno a fare colazione al bar sotto casa. Al  rientro, Ruby non c'è più, e chi se ne importa. Ma mancano anche tremila  euro da un cassetto e qualche gioiello. Caterina maledice se stessa.  Non sa da dove sia piovuta quella ragazzina, non sa dove abita, non sa  dove cercarla. Il caso l'aiuta. Il 27 maggio il sole è tramontato da un  pezzo e Caterina passeggia in corso Buenos Aires, quando intravede Ruby  in un centro benessere. Chiama subito il 113 e accusa la ladra. La  volante Monforte è la più vicina e la centrale operativa la spedisce sul  posto. Ruby viene presa e accompagnata al "Fotosegnalamento". Con una  storia come questa, ancora tutta da chiarire, come si fa a lasciarla  andare?

Gli agenti lo chiedono alla funzionaria. La funzionaria  scuote il capo. Dice: di sopra (dove sono gli uffici del questore) c'è  il macello, Pietro Ostuni (è il capo di gabinetto) ha già chiamato un  paio di volte e vedete (il telefono squilla) ancora chiama. E' la  presidenza del Consiglio da Roma. Dicono di lasciare andare subito la  ragazza, pare che questa qui sia la nipote di Mubarak, non ci vogliono  né fotografie, né relazioni di servizio. Tutti adesso guardano la  ragazza. "E chi è Mubarak?", chiede un agente. Il presidente egiziano,  spiega con pazienza la funzionaria. Che intanto risponde all'ennesima  telefonata del capo di gabinetto, per poi dire: forza ragazzi, facciamo  presto, Ostuni ha detto a Palazzo Chigi che la ragazza è già stata  mandata via.

L'ultimo affaire o scandalo che investe Silvio  Berlusconi nasce dunque tra il primo piano e il piano terra di via  Fatebenefratelli 11, in una notte di fine maggio. Ha come protagonista  una minorenne, senza documenti, accusata di furto. E come canovaccio ha  una stravaganza: la ragazza viene liberata per l'energica pressione di  Palazzo Chigi, che sostiene sia "la nipote di Hosni Mubarak". Che cosa  c'entra la presidenza del Consiglio con una "ladra"? E perché qualcuno a  nome del governo mente sulla sua identità? Quali sono stati gli  argomenti che hanno convinto la questura di Milano a insabbiare  un'identificazione, in ogni caso a fare un passo storto? Le anomalie di  quella notte non finiscono, perché ora entra in scena un nuovo  personaggio. Attende Ruby all'ingresso della questura. 

E' Nicole  Minetti e ha avuto il suo momento di notorietà quando, igienista  dentale di Silvio Berlusconi, a 25 anni è stata candidata con successo  al Consiglio regionale della Lombardia. Nicole sa del "fermo" di Ruby in  tempo reale da un'amica comune. Fa un po' di telefonate, anche a Roma, e  si precipita all'ufficio denunzie. Chiede di vedere la ragazza.  Pretende di portarsela via. Dice che Ruby ha dei problemi e lei se ne  sta occupando come una sorella maggiore, ma non riesce a superare il  primo cortile della questura. Soltanto quando Palazzo Chigi chiamerà il  capo di gabinetto, la situazione si farà fluida e il procuratore dei  minori di turno, interpellato al telefono, autorizzerà l'affidamento di  Ruby a Nicole e  -  ora sono quasi le tre del mattino del 28 maggio  -   le due amiche si possono finalmente allontanare.

Che cosa succede  dopo lo spiegherà Ruby, ma in un interrogatorio che avviene due mesi  più tardi: a luglio, quando l'affaire sminuzzato in questura si  materializza. Prima al tribunale dei minori e, subito dopo, alla procura  di Milano, dinanzi al pool per i reati sessuali. Una volta in strada  Nicole, sostiene Ruby, chiama Silvio Berlusconi: è stato Silvio a dirle  di correre in questura; è stato Silvio a raccomandarsi di tenerlo  informato e di chiamare appena la cosa si fosse chiarita. Ora che è  finita l'emergenza, Nicole spiega, ride alle carinerie del premier e poi  passa il telefono direttamente a Ruby. Silvio mi dice così: non sei  egiziana, non sei maggiorenne, ma io ti voglio bene lo stesso. Da allora  non l'ho più visto, ma in questi mesi ci siamo sentiti ancora per  telefono.

Ora bisogna spiegare quali sono i rapporti di Ruby con  Silvio Berlusconi e non è facile, perché il loro legame viene  ricostruito in un'indagine giudiziaria che deve chiarire (lo ha fatto  finora soltanto parzialmente e in modo non esaustivo o definitivo)  quando la giovanissima Ruby dice il vero e quando il falso. E'  un'inchiesta (l'ipotesi di reato è favoreggiamento della prostituzione)  in cui il premier non è indagato, anche se gli indagati ci sono e sono  tre: Lele Mora, Nicole Minetti, Emilio Fede. Anzi, il premier potrebbe  diventare addirittura parte lesa, perché prigioniero di un ricatto,  vittima di una calunnia o addirittura perseguitato da un'estorsione. 

Per  evitare gli equivoci molesti disseminati in questi giorni, conviene  dire subito che dinanzi ai pubblici ministeri Ruby esclude di aver fatto  sesso con il capo del governo. Come confessa di aver mentito a  Berlusconi: gli ho detto di avere ventiquattro anni e non diciassette.  Nicole sapeva che ero minorenne e poi anche Lele, Lele Mora, lo ha  saputo. Ruby però racconta delle sue tre visite ad Arcore, delle feste  in villa e delle decine di giovani donne famose o prive di fama  -   molte escort  -  che vi partecipano. La minorenne fa entrare negli atti  giudiziari un'espressione inedita, il "bunga bunga". Viene chiamata in  questo modo l'abitudine del padrone di casa d'invitare alcune ospiti, le  più disponibili, a un dopo-cena erotico. "Silvio (lo chiamo Silvio e  non Papi come gli piacerebbe essere chiamato) mi disse che quella  formula  -  "bunga bunga"  -  l'aveva copiata da Gheddafi: è un rito del  suo harem africano".

Ruby è stata interrogata un paio di volte a  luglio, è però in un interrogatorio in agosto che esplicitamente  comincia a raccontare meglio i suoi rapporti con Berlusconi, Fede, Mora e  Nicole Minetti. Conviene darle la parola. Sostiene Ruby che poco più di  un anno fa  -  era ancora in Sicilia  -  conosce il direttore del Tg4.  Emilio Fede è il presidente e il protagonista della giuria di un  concorso di bellezza. Come già è accaduto nell'autunno del 2008 con  Noemi Letizia, il giornalista, 79 anni, è amichevole e affettuoso con  Ruby. Si dà da fare per il suo futuro, presentandole Lele Mora. Le dice  che Lele l'avrebbe potuta aiutare, se avesse avuto voglia di lavorare  nel mondo dello spettacolo. Non è che la minorenne rimugini più di tanto  quest'idea che estenua e tormenta quante ragazzine senz'arte né parte.  E' un'opportunità, non vuole perderla. Taglia la corda. Arriva a Milano.  Cerca subito Lele.

Per cominciare, Mora la indirizza in un  disco-bar etnico, ospitato in un sotterraneo sulla via per Linate. Ruby è  una cubista. Dice: niente di trascendentale, anzi, la cosa più  eccentrica che faccio è la danza del ventre, che ho imparato da mia  madre. Dal quel cubo colorato, Milano è ancora più magnifica e  scintillante. Manca tanto così alla trasformazione di Ruby R.. Ancora  uno o due passi e la sua vita può farsi concretamente fortunatissima,  soprattutto se c'è di mezzo il frenetico attivismo di Emilio Fede. 

E'  il 14 febbraio, giorno di San Valentino. Ruby ha 17 anni e  novantacinque giorni. Arriva a Milano dalla povertà e dalle minestre  della comunità. In quel giorno, dedicato agli innamorati, entra ad  Arcore, a Villa San Martino: è un bel colpaccio, per chi a tutti gli  effetti può essere definita una "scappata di casa". La minorenne la  racconta, più o meno, così: mi chiama Emilio e, dice, ti porto fuori.  Non so dove, non mi dice con chi o da chi. Passa a prendermi con un auto  blu. Salgo, filiamo via scortati da un gazzella dei carabinieri verso  Arcore. Non entriamo dal cancello principale, dove c'erano altri  carabinieri, ma da un varco laterale. Vengo presentata a Silvio. E'  molto cortese. Ci sono una ventina di ragazze e  -  uomini  -  soltanto  loro due, Silvio ed Emilio. 
(Ruby fa i nomi delle ospiti. C'è intero  il catalogo del mondo femminile di Silvio Berlusconi: conduttrici  televisive celebri o meno note, star in ascesa, qualcuna celeberrima,  starlet in declino, qualche velina, più di una escort, due ministre,  ragazze single e ragazze in apparenza fidanzatissime, e Repubblica non  intende dar conto dei nomi). 

A Ruby quel mondo da favola resta  impresso, anche per un piccolo dettaglio davvero degno di Cenerentola.  Cenammo, ricorda, ma non rimasi a dormire. Dopo cena, andai via. Alle  due e mezza ero già a casa. Con un abito bianco e nero di Valentino, con  cristalli Swarovski, me l'aveva regalato Silvio. La seconda volta,  continua il racconto di Ruby, vado ad Arcore il mese successivo. Andai  con una limousine sino a Milano due, da Emilio Fede, e da lì, con  un'Audi, raggiungemmo Villa San Martino. Silvio mi dice subito che gli  sarebbe piaciuto se fossi rimasta lì per la notte. Lele mi aveva  anticipato che me lo avrebbe chiesto. Mi aveva anche rassicurato: non ti  preoccupare, non avrai avance sessuali, nessuno ti metterà in  imbarazzo. E così fu. Cenammo e dopo partecipai per la prima volta al  "bunga bunga". (Questo "gioco", onomatopeico e al di là del senso del  grottesco, viene descritto da Ruby agli esterrefatti pubblici ministeri  milanesi con molta vivezza, addirittura con troppa concreta vivezza. Si  diffonde nelle modalità del sexy e maschilista cerimoniale che è stato  raccontato da Mu'ammar Gheddafi e importato tra le risate ad Arcore.  Ruby indica che cosa si faceva e chi lo faceva  -  un lungo elenco di  nomi celebrati e popolari, in televisione o in Parlamento).

Io,  continua Ruby, ero la sola vestita. Guardavo mentre servivo da bere (un  Sanbitter) a Silvio, l'unico uomo. Dopo, tutte fecero il bagno nella  piscina coperta, io indossai pantaloncino e top bianchi che Silvio mi  cercò, e mi immersi nella vasca dell'idromassaggio. La terza volta che  andai ad Arcore fu per una cena, una cosa molto ma molto più tranquilla.  Quando arrivai Silvio mi disse che mi avrebbe presentata come la nipote  di Mubarak. A tavola c'erano  -  sostiene  -  Daniela Santanché, George  Clooney, Elisabetta Canalis. 

Dice il vero, Ruby? O mente? E' il  rovello degli investigatori. Che hanno un quadro appena abbozzato sotto  gli occhi: giovani donne, che Ruby definisce escort, sono contattate  dal trio Lele, Emilio e Nicole per partecipare alle feste di Villa San  Martino, dove qualche volta i party si concludono con riti sessuali che  sono adeguatamente ricompensati dal capo del governo, con denaro  contante o gioielli. Quanto è credibile il racconto di Ruby? Per venirne  a capo, l'inchiesta deve innanzitutto dimostrare che la minorenne abbia  davvero conosciuto Silvio Berlusconi e sia stata davvero ad Arcore.  Ruby offre quel che le appaiono incontrovertibili conferme. 
Mostra i  gioielli avuti in regalo da Silvio Berlusconi: croci d'oro, collane,  orecchini, orologi e orologi con brillanti (Rolex, Bulgari,  Dolce&Gabbana, ma anche altri dozzinali con la scritta "Meno male  che Silvio c'è" o con lo stemma del Milan), haute couture, un'auto  tedesca. Ruby sostiene di aver ricevuto dal capo del governo più di  150mila euro (in contanti e in tre mesi) e soprattutto una promessa:  Silvio assicurò che mi avrebbe comprato un centro benessere e mi invitò a  dire in giro che ero la nipote di Mubarak. Così avrei potuto  giustificare le risorse che non mi avrebbe fatto mancare.

Non c'è  dubbio che ci sia un'incongruenza: nonostante la leggendaria generosità  di Berlusconi, tanto denaro contante, tanti gioielli e promesse  appaiono sproporzionati all'impegno di tre soli incontri. Ma qualche  riscontro diretto alle parole di Ruby é stato afferrato. Il suo  telefonino cellulare il 14 febbraio è "posizionato" nella "cella  satellitare" di Arcore. Un paio di gioielli in suo possesso - è vero  anche questo - sono stati acquistati da Silvio Berlusconi. Le indagini  hanno accertato anche quanto rasentava l'incredibile: e cioè che le  giovani donne ospiti di Villa San Martino, come alcuni degli indagati,  usano, nei loro colloqui, l'espressione gergale e arcoriana del "bunga  bunga". 

Sono conferme ancora insufficienti? Il capo del governo e  gli indagati sono a conoscenza dell'indagine fin da quella prima notte  di maggio in questura e la monitorano passo passo. Il premier, descritto  molto inquieto, ha affidato a Nicolò Ghedini la controffensiva. Da  settimane accade questo. Una segretaria di Palazzo Chigi convoca le  giovani ospiti del premier in un importante studio legale di via  Visconti di Modrone per affrontare, con Ghedini, la questione delle  "serate del presidente". Le ospiti di Villa San Martino non si  sorprendono dell'invito, prendono nota con diligenza dell'ora e  dell'indirizzo. Sono indagini difensive che, come è accaduto in altre  occasioni  -  per il caso d'Addario, ad esempio  -  vorranno dimostrare  che Silvio Berlusconi non ha nulla di cui vergognarsi; che quelle serate  non hanno nulla di indecente o peccaminoso; che quella ragazza, la  Ruby, è soltanto una matta o, forse peggio, una malandrina che sta  ricattando il premier, magari delusa nel suo avido sogno di facile  ricchezza. 

Nonostante la sua contraddittoria provvisorietà,  questa storia non ha solo a che fare con l'inchiesta giudiziaria, forse  già compromessa da un'accorta fuga di notizie. Sembra più importante  osservare ciò che si scorge di politicamente interessante: Berlusconi  c'è "ricascato". E qui incrociamo una questione che non ha nulla a che  fare con il giudizio morale (ognuno avrà il suo), ma con la  responsabilità politica. Dopo la festa di Casoria e le rivelazioni degli  incontri con Noemi Letizia allora minorenne, dopo la scoperta della  cerchia di prosseneti che gli riempie palazzi e ville di donne a  pagamento, come Patrizia D'Addario, questo nuovo progressivo  disvelamento della vita disordinata del premier, e della sua fragilità  privata, ripropone la debolezza del Cavaliere. Il tema interpella, oggi  come ieri, la credibilità delle istituzioni. Il capo del governo è  ritornato a uno stile di vita che rende vulnerabile la sua funzione  pubblica. Le sue ossessioni personali possono esporlo a pressioni  incontrollabili.

Qualsiasi ragazzina o giovane donna che ha  frequentato i suoi palazzi e ville e osservato le sue abitudini può, se  scontenta, aggredirlo con ricatti che il capo del governo è ormai  palesemente incapace di prevedere. Dove finiscono o dove possono finire  le informazioni e magari le registrazioni e le immagini in loro possesso  (Ruby racconta che spesso "le ragazze" fotografavano con i telefonini  gli interni di Villa San Martino)? Quante sono le ragazze che possono  umiliare pubblicamente il capo del nostro governo? È responsabile  esporre il presidente del Consiglio italiano in situazioni così  vulnerabili e pericolose per la sicurezza dell'istituzione che  rappresenta?                                                         
                                     (28 ottobre 2010)


----------



## Sterminator (28 Ottobre 2010)

Io ora mi chedo....se Palazzo Chigi fece pressioni per far rilasciare la minorata, perche' non s'indaga sul pappino, sui funzionari e sottoposti?

O qualcuno opera a sua "insaputa"?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (28 Ottobre 2010)

Buon Bunga Bunga anche a te :mrgreen: ... ma Hosni Mubarak ha fatto qualche commento sulla cosa  .


----------



## amore_single (28 Ottobre 2010)

> C'è intero  il catalogo del mondo femminile di Silvio Berlusconi:  conduttrici  televisive celebri o meno note, star in ascesa, qualcuna  celeberrima,  starlet in declino, qualche velina, più di una escort, due  ministre,  ragazze single e ragazze in apparenza fidanzatissime, e  Repubblica non  intende dar conto dei nomi


io li voglio i nomi!!  

PS e' il mio primo post, un saluto a tutti!


----------



## Sterminator (28 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Buon Bunga Bunga anche a te :mrgreen: ... ma Hosni Mubarak ha fatto qualche commento sulla cosa  .


Non lo so, pero' penso che l'incidente diplomatico lo risolvera' allungando ed allargando l'autostrada omaggiata a Gheddy...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

in che mani siamo...:mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (28 Ottobre 2010)

amore_single ha detto:


> io li voglio i nomi!!
> 
> PS e' il mio primo post, un saluto a tutti!


Azz... e come primo post estrinsechi cosi' il saperti fare i caz.zi tuoi?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

comunque scommetto i miei gioielli che le due ministre so' la stellazza e la carfy...lato B e bocca di rosa...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (28 Ottobre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Non lo so, pero' penso che l'incidente diplomatico lo risolvera' allungando ed allargando l'autostrada omaggiata a Gheddy...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> in che mani siamo...:mrgreen:


Vuoi dire in che mare di merda che stiamo, hai letto qua:

http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/2010/10/28/alfredo-biondi“con-il-pdl-solo-signorsi”/74012/

 :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (28 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Vuoi dire in che mare di merda che stiamo, hai letto qua:
> 
> http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/2010/10/28/alfredo-biondi“con-il-pdl-solo-signorsi”/74012/
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl:


Mari' quando la nave affonda i topi se la squagliano e questi so' i peggio...

come dicevo ieri, il copione tipico dei ducetti si sta ripetendo...il Duce, Craxi e .....

non ci manca ormai molto...


----------



## amore_single (28 Ottobre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Azz... e come primo post estrinsechi cosi' il saperti fare i caz.zi tuoi?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


sì, senza ritegno!!




> comunque scommetto i miei gioielli che le due ministre so' la stellazza e la carfy...lato B e bocca di rosa...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


per forza! non ho capito a che periodo risalirebbero questi bunga bunga cisto che attualmente una fidanzata e una addirittura sposata mi pare...
non che ci stupirebbe eh!


----------



## Mari' (28 Ottobre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Mari' quando la nave affonda i topi se la squagliano e questi so' i peggio...
> 
> come dicevo ieri, il copione tipico dei ducetti si sta ripetendo...il Duce, Craxi e .....
> 
> non ci manca ormai molto...


Stermi' a Bettino tirarono le monetine :mrgreen: al "nano" cosa tireranno?


----------



## Sterminator (28 Ottobre 2010)

amore_single ha detto:


> sì, senza ritegno!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A febbraio di quest'anno dice di essere entrata nelle grazie del maiale.

Per le zoccole gli stati civili non credo contino molto...:mrgreen:

addirittura, pare, sembra, si dice, che l'erede dell'astro pozzo di scienza, condivida lo stesso patrimonio genetico del "pappino"....:mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (28 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Stermi' a Bettino tirarono le monetine :mrgreen: al "nano" cosa tireranno?


Vibratori simil-negher usati e con le pile scariche, cosi' se consola...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (28 Ottobre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Vibratori simil-negher usati e con le pile scariche, cosi' se consola...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: che "Sadico" che sei! :mrgreen: Pero' l'idea mi piace! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (28 Ottobre 2010)

*I veri problemi*

*Brunetta, riduzione 300 mila occupati 2008-2013*

*Brunetta: in PA come effetto di blocco turn-over, lavoro flessibile e collocamento a riposo*

             28 ottobre, 12:26

ROMA - Nella pubblica amministrazione ''per effetto delle misure in materia di blocco del turn-over, contratti di lavoro flessibile e collocamento a riposo, complessivamente tra il 2008 e il 2013 si puo' prevedere una riduzione dell'occupazione nel pubblico impiego di oltre 300 mila unita''', pari ad un calo dell'8,4%. E' tra i dati portati dal ministro della Pubblica amministrazione, Renato Brunetta, ad un anno dalla riforma, ad un convegno nel quale viene presentato anche il rapporto dell'Ocse sulla riforma della pubblica amministrazione in Italia. ''Negli anni 2008 e 2009 - si legge nel documento presentato al convegno - il personale si e' ridotto di circa 72 mila occupati scendendo a circa 3,5 milioni di unita'''.

*CONTRIBUTO CORREZIONE CONTI 62 MLD 2008-2013 * - ''Il contributo della pubblica amministrazione alle manovre di correzione dei conti pubblici (dal Dl 112/2008 al Dl 78/2010) e' pari a circa 62 miliardi di euro nel periodo 2008-2013''. Dato presentato dal ministro della pubblica amministrazione ad un anno dal varo della riforma. ''Questo equivale ad oltre il 4% della spesa annuale per personale e consumi intermedi''.

*Associate*



 *Istat: retribuzioni settembre +0,3% mese, +1,7% anno *
http://www.ansa.it/web/notizie/rubriche/politica/2010/10/28/visualizza_new.html_1727174216.html


----------



## Mari' (28 Ottobre 2010)

A proposito di "mennezza":

*La diretta*, in questo momento:

Summit al termovalorizzatore dopo gli scontri di Terzigno Si esaminano i progetti di nuovi impianti di smaltimento

http://videochat.corriere.it/index_H2401.shtml


----------



## Mari' (28 Ottobre 2010)

*“Parliamo di spazzatura vera, non mediatica” 
B. in conferenza stampa glissa su Ruby* 

“Sono una persona di cuore, e mi muovo sempre per aiutare chi ha bisogno di aiuto. Sono qui per occuparmi della spazzatura vera e della spazzatura mediatica lascio a voi di occuparvene”. Incalzato da una domanda di Conchita Sannino di _Repubblica_ sul caso “Ruby” nella conferenza stampa ad Acerra, *Silvio Berlusconi* ha voluto glissare e ha contrattaccato: “Nessun contraddittorio, usiamo il sistema di Annozero. Contraddittorio nei miei confronti zero. Insulti e accuse a iosa, contraddittorio zero”.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ceDvcaThpk


http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/2010/10/28/berlusconi-in-tre-giorni-niente-piu-rifiuti/74096/

Praticamente un "Santo/nano" 










:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Ottobre 2010)

... spacciatura vera ... hips! :mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (28 Ottobre 2010)

E se fosse una di loro?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

(cliccare su "foto finaliste" a sinistra, plissssss....)

staniamola...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

http://www.unaragazzaperilcinema.it/


----------



## Mari' (28 Ottobre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E se fosse una di loro?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> (cliccare su "foto finaliste" a sinistra, plissssss....)
> 
> ...



... dici ch'e' quella di colore? ... mah!


----------



## Mari' (28 Ottobre 2010)

"Bunga bunga" il tormentone sul web :mrgreen:

http://video.corriere.it/bunga-bunga-tormentone-web/2ceacdde-e2a0-11df-8440-00144f02aabc​


----------



## Mari' (28 Ottobre 2010)

*Foto Ruby da Facebook* ​


----------



## Mari' (28 Ottobre 2010)

Pero' che schifo tutti sti vecchi con le ragazzine :bleah::bleah::bleah:


----------



## Sterminator (28 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Foto Ruby da Facebook* ​


Mari' ocio che ce la ritroviamo Presidente della Repubblica (delle banane/bunga bunga)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (28 Ottobre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Mari' ocio che ce la ritroviamo Presidente della Repubblica (delle banane/bunga bunga)
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Stermi'  chi se ne fotte (a questo punto ) ... stasera salcicce e friarielli alla faccia di chi mi vuole male  :rotfl: :rotfl: .


Ti pare? :mrgreen: :up:


----------



## Mari' (29 Ottobre 2010)

STERMI' MA DOVE CAZZO SEI STAMANE? 


:incazzato: :incazzato: :incazzato: :incazzato:​


----------



## amore_single (29 Ottobre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> A febbraio di quest'anno dice di essere entrata nelle grazie del maiale.
> 
> Per le zoccole gli stati civili non credo contino molto...:mrgreen:
> 
> addirittura, pare, sembra, si dice, che l'erede dell'astro pozzo di scienza, condivida lo stesso patrimonio genetico del "pappino"....:mrgreen:


pensa te che bel corredo genetico povero figliolo.....


----------



## oscuro (29 Ottobre 2010)

*Son sincero*

Io son stato sempre apolitico....ammetto alle ultime elezioni ho votato per questa vergogna di uomo.....me ne pento amaramente!!:unhappy:Mi pento amaramente di esser nato in italia....mi vergogno di esser italiano....mi vergogno di questo paese di mmerda,mi vergogno di questa classe politica.....di strammmerda!!:incazzato:Scusate lo sfogo!!


----------



## Mari' (29 Ottobre 2010)

*Famiglia Cristiana: “Berlusconi malato” 
 Suscita tristezza civile e pietà umana*

Come se Berlusconi avesse “una malattia, qualcosa di incontrollabile”. *Famiglia Cristiana* torna alla carica e critica ancora una volta i comportamenti del premier in un commento pubblicato sul suo sito.Lo fa in seguito allo scandalo “Ruby”.* Veronica Lario* ”lo aveva già segnalato”, ricorda il settimanale dei Paolini sottolineando che è “incredibile che un uomo di simile livello non abbia il necessario autocontrollo. E che il suo entourage stia a guardare”. Manca una reazione “che faticheremmo a definire, qualcosa che sta fra la tristezza civile e la pietà umana”.

 ”Non assistiamo soltanto a una tegola sulla testa del Berlusconi politico, primo ministro in carica e aspirante al Quirinale”, afferma Famiglia Cristiana, “né stavolta si può parlare di complotto giudiziario, o tanto meno poliziesco”. “Il fatto è – aggiunge – che esistono testimonianze, alcune opinabili ma altre, ahimè, documentate, che creano un duplice ordine di problemi”.

 L’ultima vicenda avrebbe ulteriormente minato “la credibilità, meglio ancora la dignità, dell’uomo che governa il Paese; i riflessi sulla vita nazionale e sui rapporti con l’estero; l’esempio che dall’alto viene trasmesso ai normali cittadini. I quali non si sognano né trasgressioni né festini, ma da oggi dovranno abituarsi alle variazioni pecorecce sul ‘bunga bunga”.

 E, oltre all’aspetto politico, il settimanale cattolico si allarma su quello umano. “L’altro problema, da valutare come se Berlusconi fosse un tizio qualunque, è la condizione che già la moglie, Veronica Lario, aveva pubblicamente segnalato. Uno stato di malattia, qualcosa di incontrollabile anche perchè consentito, anzi incoraggiato, dal potere e da enormi disponibilità di denaro”. “Incredibile che un uomo di simile livello e responsabilità non disponga del necessario autocontrollo – afferma l’articolo – . E che il suo entourage stia a guardare”.

 Tra le tante reazioni alla vicenda – tra “chi tende a ingigantire e chi tenta di argineare” – il periodico dei Paolini sottolinea come “la stampa di destra” faccia “titoloni su tutta la prima pagina”. “Per una vicenda che si voleva sopire – aggiunge – strana tecnica. E siamo solo all’inizio. Come sa chi ha un minimo di esperienza sul gossip e le sue diramazioni, aspettiamoci il peggio”.

29 ottobre 2010 
http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/201...iana-b-ha-una-malattia-incontrollabile/74296/



*«Ho solo aiutato una persona» - Berlusconi si difende   *

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o6yJBCZywkY


----------



## MK (29 Ottobre 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io son stato sempre apolitico....ammetto alle ultime elezioni ho votato per questa vergogna di uomo.....me ne pento amaramente!!:unhappy:Mi pento amaramente di esser nato in italia....mi vergogno di esser italiano....mi vergogno di questo paese di mmerda,mi vergogno di questa classe politica.....di strammmerda!!:incazzato:Scusate lo sfogo!!


Speriamo che siano in tanti a vergognarsene... anche se non è che ci sia molta alternativa eh. Speriamo in Vendola, l'unico in grando di fare qualcosa secondo me.


----------



## Mari' (29 Ottobre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Speriamo che siano in tanti a vergognarsene... anche se non è che ci sia molta alternativa eh. Speriamo in *Vendola*, l'unico in grando di fare qualcosa secondo me.





:ira:​


----------



## MK (29 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> :ira:​


Che c'è? Non ti va bene? Mi sembra l'unico in grado di fare qualcosa davvero.


----------



## Mari' (29 Ottobre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Che c'è? Non ti va bene? Mi sembra l'unico in grado di fare qualcosa davvero.




http://www.italiaterranostra.it/?s=Nicola+Vendola+

:cooldue:

... e tant'altro ...

La Puglia sta messa peggio della Campania ​


----------



## MK (30 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> http://www.italiaterranostra.it/?s=Nicola+Vendola+
> 
> :cooldue:​
> ... e tant'altro ...​
> La Puglia sta messa peggio della Campania ​


Mah non credo proprio Marì, è un po' che non vado in Campania ma in Puglia si respira un'aria diversa rispetto al resto del Sud. Poi i santi in politica non esistono, ma quello si sa.


----------



## Mari' (30 Ottobre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Mah non credo proprio Marì, è un po' che non vado in Campania ma in Puglia si respira un'aria diversa rispetto al resto del Sud. Poi i santi in politica non esistono, ma quello si sa.



I santi non esistono ... ma le persone perbene ce ne sono state  .


----------

